# Considering a Diesel Cruze



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, my diesel uses a different engine so I can't be much help. There are members who live in Canada and cold starting doesn't seem to be a problem for them. In my own car I have been down to 2C and car started without using glow plugs, but I am sure that while to me that is cold you would think differently.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

There's a metric tonne of valuable information for you to read and digest here in the diesel forum. 

Set aside a morning, afternoon and night times two or three and you'll be presently surprised with the depth and breadth of intelligence that's been gathered here. 

Then buy one - and drive it.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

if you do a lot of highway driving you won`t regret it! just did over 2300 ks on a road trip to Washington DC an spent 70 dollars on fuel an still have
just under half a tank. started trip full. way more pee an food stops than fuel.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

milehi said:


> Is the oil pan (engine block?) heater helpful/necessary in freezing temps?
> Any issues with the fuel filter replacement interval? 30K seems high, I'm used to annually but I couldn't even locate the filter under the hood. You're lucky to get a electronic fuel pump though, the Jeep bean counters decided it wasn't necessary and stuck a manual primer pump on the fuel head.
> Any tips or links to existing forum discussions would be much appreciated. Thanks


oil pan heater isnt necessary, car starts perfect not plugged in at -40 with dealer semi syn oil, i have the oil pan heater, i use it when i remember to

there have been no reported issues with the fuel filter interval...on the cruze its under the car, gotta remove the aero belly pan passenger side rear, its like 5 fasteners with a 10mm wrench idb, way easy and there is the filter ready to be drained or replaced


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

By far the best car I have had. Fuel economy is excellent. For whatever reason the oxygen sensors go out early, but warranty will take care of this. If they go out outside of warranty then it's an incredibly easy fix to replace them. I love this car and it's a great addition to the fleet.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Others may or may not agree, but this car is a HWY car. IF MPG is your end game then its great on the HWY but not so great in town. I average on a 100 mile round trip HWY commute back and forth to work with the cruise set at 70 about 45 MPG with some stop and go in there. IF I drive around town in stop and go all day I'm in the high 20's, IF MPG's still are not the end game. It is the nicest cruze you can buy. The extra sound deadening insulation makes a big difference, the steering is a little tighter on the Diesel models. The extra torque makes a huge difference. I had to have a loaner the other day it was a 2LT and I definitely missed my D. 

So far the only major hiccups that I have read about the Cruze having, Notchy Stearing issue, MY LINK radio's can be gremliny, Some Diesel owners have had o2 sensor, issues, and DEF warning's. I have had the DEF warning 2x. From what I remember reading all Emission codes will have a 100 mile run down until limp mode.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

This thread is actually funny to me, because I am currently looking for a diesel liberty as my next rig! 
I really enjoy our cruze, very minimal problems and if chevy sticks to these new diesel engines there will be a lot of aftermarket support.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

If I were to buy another cruze it would be a diesel, I currently have the eco M/T and I love my eco!


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I've had one sensor replaced and one cleaned and would still buy another one. The mileage is great and the car drives fantastic.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Diesel is kind of hard on fuel all city. But rural roads and hwy it excels


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I have 47000 miles trouble free so for. Love the car 50mpg avg. YEA BABY


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

We drive our Cruze primarily in the city and haven't had any issues.. It gets either the same or slightly better than the gasser Cruze's in our extended family. I personally mainly got the diesel for the power, and when I do take road trips I only have to top it off before I leave, and refill when I get to my destination. As far as everything else I imagine if you remove the MAF it will kick a MIL and put you in limp mode. The emissions on these seem to be really finicky, and any tampering with the system is going to result in the car being severely limited or disables by the computer. So as far as modifications go I would be hesitant. I think the car does really well, and has plenty of power. The only thing I would like to do is get rid of the DPF/DEF and blank off the EGR. Doubt that will ever become a reality though.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Great long distance highway mileage and comfort but don't expect to beat the EPA city rating of 27 mpg for urban driving. Engine noise is also noticeable at low speeds so there are better choices for a city car. At 4k miles have replaced diesel exhaust fluid pump (failed at 400 miles) and now has a minor lumpy shifting issue. I like it and would buy another even though it is less reliable than my Pontiac Vibe (mechanical twin to Toyota Matrix). The CTD feels like a much more substantial car than the tinny, jittery riding, Vibe. I think I'll like it even more when the US fuel taxes are finally increased to fix the crumbling roads. I recently was nearly run off of the road at high speed and was surprised at how easy it was to control the car with stability control and emergency braking fully engaged.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> Others may or may not agree, but this car is a HWY car. IF MPG is your end game then its great on the HWY but not so great in town. I average on a 100 mile round trip HWY commute back and forth to work with the cruise set at 70 about 45 MPG with some stop and go in there. IF I drive around town in stop and go all day I'm in the high 20's, IF MPG's still are not the end game. It is the nicest cruze you can buy. The extra sound deadening insulation makes a big difference, the steering is a little tighter on the Diesel models. The extra torque makes a huge difference. I had to have a loaner the other day it was a 2LT and I definitely missed my D.
> 
> So far the only major hiccups that I have read about the Cruze having, Notchy Stearing issue, MY LINK radio's can be gremliny, Some Diesel owners have had o2 sensor, issues, and DEF warning's. I have had the DEF warning 2x. From what I remember reading all Emission codes will have a 100 mile run down until limp mode.


I agree with this 100%. I even had a rental 2014 LT for a long trip the other weekend and REALLY missed the torque and slow moving of the gas gauge found with the diesel.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

milehi said:


> Hello everyone, I'm looking to replace my Diesel 06 Jeep Liberty with a Cruze following an accident that potentially totaled the Jeep. lostkjs.com was a goldmine for CRD owners and I hope some enthusiasts here are equally as knowledgeable and innovative with some aftermarket parts eventually. I know the forums can be a beehive for complaining and blowing the scope of some issues out of whack.
> But the new Diesel emissions systems have me wary, and I've already fought the battle for years with Jeep/Chrysler service depts not knowing how to, or wanting to support a Diesel model. But I really love driving a diesel and took a Cruze for a test drive already, and was pleasantly surprised. Also noticed the configuration is nearly identical to the Buick Regal turbo and I'm assuming the Cruise turbo gasser?I don't think a VW TDI is quite right for me.
> 
> I browsed the forums a bit but haven't found everything I was looking for yet so I have a couple questions for fellow owners.
> ...


Welcome to the forum. I may be repeating what others say, but I will base my answers on my own personal experience of driving one for 81K miles. Only issues I have had were wheel bearings at 60K and an exhaust gas temperature sensor at 61K. I do not have a block heater and have never had an issue starting in the cold. I did not change the fuel filter until the car told me to, at like 42K miles or so (see my DIY on replacement for more details). It is set to be changed at 1000 gallons of fuel. I love my CTD and am very happy I purchased it.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

My car was outside all winter long, never plugged it but I have the oil pan heater, always started like a champ. I made a video of a cold start last winter and you can find it easily on YouTube titled diesel cruze cold start.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Why would you even want to pull the MAF?

Block heater not needed

Drain interval is fine for filter, I'm at 30 thousand and it still shows like 23% life left

Have not personally had any real issues, had to restart the car once because MyLink froze if that counts

Get a tune, I still get 47-48MPG and it makes it a much better driving experience

Plan on winter tires if you live anywhere with ice/snow

The search button is your friend


----------



## milehi (Sep 20, 2014)

*snow?*



MilTownSHO said:


> Why would you even want to pull the MAF?


 no input from MAF disabled EGR on our Diesel KJs, for off road use. 

Second question, has anyone in a snowy climate had issues with snow/ice build up under the belly pan/aero underbody panels? Thanks


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

milehi said:


> no input from MAF disabled EGR on our Diesel KJs, for off road use.
> 
> Second question, has anyone in a snowy climate had issues with snow/ice build up under the belly pan/aero underbody panels? Thanks



Seeing that I live in the city with more inches of snow then anywhere in the USA last year I feel qualified to answer....no


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

milehi said:


> Second question, has anyone in a snowy climate had issues with snow/ice build up under the belly pan/aero underbody panels? Thanks


No that is not an issue but what IS an issue is the defrost on this car is horrible.

The vents don't run all the way along the lower part of the windshield and depending on the night I had a **** of a time keeping the windshield free of ice.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> No that is not an issue but what IS an issue is the defrost on this car is horrible.
> 
> The vents don't run all the way along the lower part of the windshield and depending on the night I had a **** of a time keeping the windshield free of ice.


ive had zero issue with defrost.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Defroster isn't the greatest due to incomplete coverage of the window, but it works OK.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Does the US diesel have heated defrosters in the outside mirrors? I have them on my CDX and they work great.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Does the US diesel have heated defrosters in the outside mirrors? I have them on my CDX and they work great.


No, And I've had zero issues with defrosting of my windshield....


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Aussie yes they do.......... U.S. an Canada get same car except air bag warning light an I think speedo.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> No, And I've had zero issues with defrosting of my windshield....


are you sure??


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

my owners manual says for Canada an U.S. cruze an on page 2-20 it says your car may have heated mirrors .I know mine does but not sure what determines who gets them an who doesn't. maybe an option.


----------



## Flapjack (Nov 20, 2013)

I love my 2014 CTD. I did have one non-start day last year. It got to -25F at the lowest, and I did confirm I had the -40F fuel in the tank. I did not put additives in the tank, nor use the oil pan heater. It would not start until I put it in the garage next to a propane heater for a few hours. Chevy was supposed to investigate as to why it happened, as there was no really reason it *should *have happened. I will revisit this year, but plan to use the oil pan heater and/or put the car in the garage on the colder nights this winter.

That being said, I still wouldn't trade the car for anything. I have my grumbles here and there, but no car is perfect. Still, I drive in my car 2hrs every day, and it has more than proven itself a great choice in the last year I have owned it.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Heated mirrors are part of a $380 optional package

*2LT/Diesel Convenience Package*
Enhanced comfort and confidence come in this package, which includes:


Rear Vision Camera to give you a view of what's behind your back bumper when you shift into reverse
Illuminated vanity mirrors for both driver and front seat passenger
Auto-dimming inside rearview mirror to reduce nighttime glare
Heated, power-adjustable outside mirrors to melt away fog and frost


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I have never had a no start issue. My car is generally garaged, but my garage isn't anything fancy. It is OLD and not insulated in any manner.

Only once did it crank for more than the normal second before firing. It was one of the nights where it was down to like -30. It did start though without any additional effort and that's what counts.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

MilTownSHO said:


> Heated mirrors are part of a $380 optional package
> 
> *2LT/Diesel Convenience Package*
> Enhanced comfort and confidence come in this package, which includes:
> ...


I don't have the camera or auto dimming, but the vanity mirrors and heated mirrors and seats are standard, as are reversing sensors and automatic air conditioning. I suppose the CDX is like the LTZ. The mirror does have a anti glare setting but with my tinted windows I seldom use it. The next model year I believe has the camera standard, mine is a 2012.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Heated mirrors are part of a $380 optional package
> 
> *2LT/Diesel Convenience Package*
> Enhanced comfort and confidence come in this package, which includes:
> ...


heated mirrors standard in canada


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Just picked up my Diesel Cruze today. So I cannot speak about the cold start issue just yet with the Cruze, but I can say that any engine will benefit from being plugged in below 0F/-18C. Most engines will still start un-heated but it is so hard on them, lots of wear and tear. It takes a long time for the oil pressure to come up on a real cold start. I know this winter I will be plugging in the Cruze TD and I am considering cutting off the GM cord end and replacing it with a non-regulated one as I want heat in that block at 15F/-10C, GM setting 0F/-18C. Makes for a much quicker warm up and defrosting of the car.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> Just picked up my Diesel Cruze today. So I cannot speak about the cold start issue just yet with the Cruze, but I can say that any engine will benefit from being plugged in below 0F/-18C. Most engines will still start un-heated but it is so hard on them, lots of wear and tear. It takes a long time for the oil pressure to come up on a real cold start. I know this winter I will be plugging in the Cruze TD and I am considering cutting off the GM cord end and replacing it with a non-regulated one as I want heat in that block at 15F/-10C, GM setting 0F/-18C. Makes for a much quicker warm up and defrosting of the car.


its just an oil pan heater, wont warm up quicker


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I had a oil pan heater on my old Cobalt SS and at start up my aftermarket gauge read about 30F-40F warmer than the ambient temperature depending on the wind. It may not sound like much but it meant the engine was 0F rather than -40 at the time of starting. Plus the oil is much thinner and pumps faster because it is much warmer than ambient.


----------

